# J'bo improving



## J'Bo (Jan 17, 2006)

Well i have created so many journals here that i couldnt for the life of me come up with a new title...so i went simple. 

J'Bo improving

I will post my workouts but not food because i am in the eat what you want mode and balance it off with activity. My goal is to keep the butt tight, slim down the legs, build the abs, and gain endurance. I have lifted enough heavy weights to burn me out for a while, so now its all about enjoying the gym, life and the surf. 

Tuesday 17 January 2006 

10 min run on tread mill
Superset 1
butt blaster: 10x 25kg x2
stairs: 5 flights x2

Superset 2
plie squats: 10x 5kg x2
over bench onto bench jumps: 10 x2

Superset 3
leg extensions: 12x 20kg x2
hip flexor raises: 20 each leg x2

seated rows: 10x 25kg x2

stepper: 5 min


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 17, 2006)

Good luck J.  I know the "eat what I want" mode very, very well!!!  Good job keeping up on the workouts though.

I want a tight butt, slimmer legs and built abs....    

I need to start a new journal too, mind if I steal your line???  

OK   , nice supersets.   I so need a new routine.

Will be following along!!  Good luck!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 17, 2006)

Steal the title all you want love 

I desperately needed a change once i arrived in Australia. I just got sick of lifting heavy and squat this squat that. I am going to start more plyo training too. Take a look at Dale's journal, he has some great workouts. 

Today i slept in so tonight i will go for a run tonight. I would go surfing but there was ANOTHER shark sighting yesterday...i am keeping clear of the ocean this week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey J'Bo, how's it goin' love?

SHARKS!!!!       No surfing for you then....

You're like Jaws...two movies in one:  a water movie and a land movie....LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 19, 2006)

Yah i did not surf this week, but i will go tomorrow. 

I had a pretty emotional/ bad week and so i did not lift weights until this morning. 

Wednesday i went for my first 2.5km run on the treadmill. I have NEVER run that far in my life and it felt great. I should run when i am upset more often 

Thursday/ yesterday i took the day off cause i was nasous from being so stressed. Ah life and the constant j'bo roller coaster 

This morning i had a great/ quick workout. 

10min on incline tread
superset 1: pushups: 5, 5
cable crossovers: 7x 10, 8x 10

superset 2: tricep pushups: 5, 5
tricep cable pulldowns: 8x 25, 8x 25

500 skips

superset 3: bb bicep curls: 10x 15, 10x 15
shoulder taps: 10, 10

superset 4: med ball side taps: 20, 20
fitness holds: 15sec, 15sec

I forgot to try the inch worms but i will make sure that they are on the list for next week. 

Tomorrow we have to head out and get some new home stuff since i will be leaving this company, they actually want every thing they gave us back 

After shopping its a weekend filled with surfing and relaxing  and working out of course  

This week was filled with relationship stress about children/ marriage, etc. We had the big "are we on the same page talk" because of the age difference it poses some issues, but we will chat it out and hopefully work things through. See the thing is that i long to be a mother and i only have limited years left...so that means i gotta get busy soon  

Well thats the week in a but shell.

Other than that my butt is feeling tighter than ever and i am happy about that


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Heya hun looks like a good plan to me!  Plyo is really awsome!

My girlfriend just came back from down unda....she didn't like it to much for what reason I don't know.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya hun looks like a good plan to me!  Plyo is really awsome!
> 
> My girlfriend just came back from down unda....she didn't like it to much for what reason I don't know.



She did not like it  I have never heard anyone say that.
Did she go to the Goldcoast? or come to the Western Side  

Saturday: shopping, beaching, swimming, eating, watching sex and the city, and perhaps a run as the sun goes down  

Ah what a life  I am so lucky!


----------

